# POW Bike



## Bombardier (Feb 27, 2005)

Im not a biker by any stretch of the imagination but, I watch a program on Discovery which features a company called Orange County Choppers and shows them fabricating bikes. Here is a picture of one such bike which i thought was a really nice touch. Its called 'The POW Bike'

http://img135.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img135&amp;image=dsc012749la.jpg


 

The detail on this bike is fantastic


----------



## rotorwash (Feb 27, 2005)

I watched the show where they put that one together, then presented it to a veterans organization, I believe.  Brought tears.


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep, thats the one RW, it was a very touching moment  pow;


----------



## tam (Feb 27, 2005)

Have watched the whole series twice now and it is still a breath of fresh air. A family working together and fighting is great viewing. The sentimental moments are brilliant.


----------

